# A Kanji Question



## cotedupy (Oct 28, 2020)

Might someone be able to help me translate these? From an inexpensive, rusty old Yanagiba I picked up. Sorry for the legibility, particularly on the blade they're very difficult to make out. TY!


----------



## KenHash (Oct 28, 2020)

The brand name is Kikushige 菊重　from first photo. Can't make out above it.
Second photo says Sakai 堺　meihin 名産 (famous product of the location) then 優良品　yuuryouhin meaning something akin to "excellent product". But the interesting thing is that Meisan 名産 is written right to left. This suggests that the knife may have been made prior to 1945. After which Japanese, when written sideways became written left to right. The kakumaki being metal (brass?) and the extend of wear on the handle would support this possibility.
The photo of the kanji on the blade is very worn but I would "guess" that it simply said Tokusen 特撰 meaning Special Selection.


----------



## Dhoff (Oct 28, 2020)

Nice! thank you KenHash, interesting to know how the written language evolved


----------



## cotedupy (Oct 28, 2020)

That is very interesting, thank you @KenHash !

It was certainly sold as an old knife, tho I had no idea it might be that old. Would be very cool if it was 

This is a picture just after I took the handle off, not sure about the metal, but it could well be thin brass. If it's more than half a century old then the blade is actually in really good nick. I'll post some WIP pictures in the subforum.


----------



## Dhoff (Oct 28, 2020)

Looking forward to seeing it cleaned up


----------

